# DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?



## Bitman14 (5. Dezember 2013)

*DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Hey Leute,

ich wohn in nem kleinen "Kuhkaff" und wir haben nur eine 800 Internetleitung bei 1&1, weil anscheinend nicht mehr möglich ist, laut meinem Vater.
Wenn ich jetzt aber bei diversen Anbietern (Telekom, Vodafone, 1&1) einen DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck durchführe heißt es überall, dass eine 16.000 und bei 1&1 sogar eine 50.000 Leitung verfügbar wäre. Ich hab 1&1 mal angeschrieben und die versichern mir dass die Geschwindigkeit vom Verfügbarkeitscheck  möglich wäre. 

Ist das wahrscheinlich dass die Leitung in unserem kleinen Örtchen verbessert wurde oder eher nicht??
Mein Vater meint dass eben nur soviel wie wir gerade haben ankommt.
Und kann es schon sein dass auf der Website klar gesagt wird dass wir so schnelles Internet haben können aber dann doch nur weniger durchkommt??´

Schon mal danke für eure Antworten


----------



## addicTix (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Denk immer an diese beiden Wörter: *Bis zu*

Das bedeutet, dass es nicht garantiert wird, dass du die kompletten 16.000 bekommst sondern vielleicht auch nur 10.000 oder 14.000 etc. ... 
Wenn in eurem Vertrag nicht steht, dass ihr 16.000 gebucht habt sondern nur 1000 oder sowas, dann kommen auch nur soviel an. Wenn ihr allerdings in eurem Vertrag 16.000 stehen habt und nur 800 ankommen ( was ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann ), dann gibt es das so gesehen nicht bei euch


----------



## Leviathan460 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Gibt es bei Euch Kabelanbieter? Unitymedia, Kabel Deutschland? Wenn Ihr bei Euch einen Kabelanschluss in der Wohnung habt, wären diese Anbieter eine Alternative. Ich habe Unity und die GARANTIEREN mir eine Übertragungsrate


----------



## AnthraX (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Also so hoch ist die Toleranz nicht das bei 16k Tarif nur 800kb ankommen, dann dürftet ihr in einen kleineren Tarif wechseln. Es sollten dann schon mehrere mBit ankommen  Und wenn sogar 50k angeboten werden liegt die Empfangsrate VERSICHERT über 16k. Denn ansonstne dürftet ihr sofort in den 16k Tarif oder noch tiefer wechseln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Mir hatten auch viele Anbieter damals 16k versprochen mit dem Zusatz " bis zu .. ". Die Telekom sollte es eigentlich genau wissen was geht. Bei mir kamen anstatt 6k nur 3k an ( 4,x Brutto ).
 Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das es auf ein mal einen Leistungssprung in der Art gibt


----------



## zicco93 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Anrufen nach der ungefähren Geschwindigkeit fragen, die messen das durch. 
Neuen Vertrag abschließen... testen und bei unter 10000(glaub ich) ist der neue 16K Vertrag für dich widerrufbar.

Aber wenn bei dir 50Mbit verfügbar sind glaube ich dass minimum 16k ankommen, bei meiner Telekom Leitung kommen 3,5Mbit an und es steht nichts da von der Verfügbarkeit von 16 oder gar 50k.
Was ein Glück dass Kabeldeutschland mir 100k in eine ~13000 Einwohner Gemeinde liefert.


----------



## addicTix (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Ja also wie einige schon gesagt haben, wenn der Telekom verfügbarkeitscheck anzeigt, dass bei euch VDSL 50 MBit/s verfügbar wäre, dann bekommt ihr locker über 16 MBit/s. 
Allerdings müsste das bedeuten, dass ihr in eurem Vertrag keine 16.000 gebucht habt.
Allerdings, 'ne 800er Leitung ? Sowas gibt es offiziell noch ? Ich dachte die Telekom Verträge fangen alle bei 16 MBit/s an


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Dezember 2013)

Unwissenheit... Telekom bietet schon immer Korridore an. 2M sind keine bis zu 16, sondern 2M
Der Verfügbarkeitscheck der Telekom ist recht genau. Bein den andern eher weniger, da sie keine genauen Leitungsdaten haben. Geh in T-Shop und frag nach was buchbar ist


----------



## addicTix (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich bisher sagen, dass das, was im Verfügbarkeitscheck stand, auch immer voll verfügbar war. Also wenn 50 MBit/s drin stehen, dann sind die bei mir auch angekommen


----------



## Bitman14 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Hab die Verfügbarkeitschecks nochmal durchgeführt und bekomme jetzt nur 6000 bei der Telekom und Vodafone. Bei 1&1 aber bis zu 16000.

Ist das relistisch dass 1&1 mehr anbietet??
Und kann es sein dass trotzdem nur so wenig wie jetzt bei uns ankommt??

Bei der Telekom steht was von DSL ohne Splitter. Was genau heißt das?


----------



## Gadteman (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Die Verfügbarkeitschecks sind eine verwirrende Sache und mit vorsicht zu genießen... Eine endgültige sichere Aussage was an deinem Port/Anschluß geht, wird erst nach direkter Auftragserteilung ermittelt werden können, die sogenannte letzte Meile. Evtl. Wenn ein Anbieter direkt an dem Port schonmal geliefert hat und evtl. noch die "alten" Werte hat KANN er vielleicht eine Aussage treffen. Nur wenn 1&1 eigene Leitungen liegen hat, können die vielleicht mehr liefern, aber das ist unrealistisch da 1&1 nicht "buddelt". Die Geschwindigkeit von der Telekom sind schon sehr realistisch, fantastische Werte vorher versprechen ist Kundenfang.

P.S.
DSL ohne Splitter, das wird dann wohl ein reiner IP Anschluß sein? Telefon durchs Internet, mit den Vor und Nachteilen... die stehen aber erstmal auf einem anderen Blatt. Also wenn die TKom 6000 liefern kann, wäre das für euch schon ein sehr guter Sprung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Splitterlos ist bei der Telekom Annex J und hat somit mehr Upload als altes Annex B. VOIP hat bei der Telekom keine Nachteile 
1&1 und Co. bieten manchmal ein wenig mehr...das läuft allerdings oft nicht stabil.


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

DSL ohne Splitter ist eine Methode von Ip basierten Anschlüssen. Bei dieser Methode wird die für Analoge / ISDN reserviete Bandbreite zur steigerung des  Upload Speed benutzt.
Dafür bräuchtest Du einen geigneten Router den dir wahrscheinlich der Provider zur verfügung stellt.


----------



## Weizenkorn (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

Auf den "Verfügbarkeitscheck" kannst dich nicht verlassen.
Ich selber bin im September von Düsseldorf nach Remscheid umgezogen und hatte mich vorher schlau gemacht ob die neue Wohnung ans Unitymedianetz angeschlossen ist, laut deren Datenbank (Kundensuport und Verfügbarkeitscheck) wurde mir das zugesichert. 
also bin ich mit besten Gewissen alles richtig gemacht zu haben umgezogen.
Das ende vom Lied war, das zwar der leitungsstrang vor der haustür vorbei geht aber das haus selber nicht daran angeschlossen ist.
Nach langem hin und her und mit der Hilfe des Verbraucherschutz konnte ich wenigstens ein Sonderkündigungsrecht erwirken weil ich sonnst einen anschluss noch knappe 1 1/2 jahre hätte weiter zahlen müssen ohne das ich ihn überhaupt benuzuen konnte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: DSL Verfügbarkeitscheck zuverlässig?*

merkste was? Ist nen völlig anderes Netz


----------

